# what is wrong with people....



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 26, 2013)

Nevermind.... Don't wanna rifle the feathers


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 26, 2013)

This belongs to a well known long standing CABE member who has tried to sell it complete for some time.  Has scratches, missing paint, rust, etc. in same places as the complete bike he had for sell.  And yes it WAS a really nice complete bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 26, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> This belongs to a well known long standing CABE member who has tried to sell it complete for some time.  Has scratches, missing paint, rust, etc. in same places as the complete bike he had for sell.  And yes it WAS a really nice complete bike.




Thanks Gary, retracted link. But yea very,Nice bike


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2013)

"WAS" it possibly a maroon DX..........?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 27, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> "WAS" it possibly a maroon DX..........?




Nope but it was a nice original Schwinn.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~My bad!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2013)

When I start to ask myself "What's wrong with people", I just sing myself this here little song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a45z_HG3WU


----------



## Springer Tom (Oct 29, 2013)

What's wrong with people? Most of them are still breathing.......


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Nope but it was a nice original Schwinn.




Can you use "nice" and "Schwinn" in the same breath?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Can you use "nice" and "Schwinn" in the same breath?




Bri, You know if it was a TOC Schwinn, you would be all over it!!!!!!!!!!!! So yes, I believe even you can use "nice" and "Schwinn" in the same breath given the right bike & circumstances.


----------



## spoker (Oct 29, 2013)

*?*

Dont even know what ppl are talking about,seems like the INSDE cabe group keeps geeting smaller and smaller,oh well


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 29, 2013)

spoker said:


> Dont even know what ppl are talking about,seems like the INSDE cabe group keeps geeting smaller and smaller,oh well




They just talk a lot is all...... Who ya gonna call?...Ghostbusters!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> They just talk a lot is all...... Who ya gonna call?...Ghostbusters!




...is that Grey Ghost busters? Aunt B??


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...is that Grey Ghost busters? Aunt B??




Bri! Can I be in your inside Cabe group?? I am tired of being in Daves World.It is way to stupid.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2013)

vincev said:


> Bri! Can I be in your inside Cabe group?? I am tired of being in Daves World.It is way to stupid.




Vince, with over 8,000 posts we are ALL already "inside Briworld" LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2013)

That's mean.

There are a lot of nice Schwinns.

So there.


----------

